# My diet plan, ideas?



## shakeyjake1991 (Jul 5, 2015)

Right my goal is to gain weight and put and size, so I've been told to put up my diet plan on here for you to guys to point me in the right direction!
This is what I'll be eating from around 630am to 5pm (time from wake up to the time I finish work, Monday- Friday). My diet over the weekend varies as I often eat out, but I'm always careful what I eat.
Here goes:

Breakfast (between 6am and 630am)
x4 scrambled eggs on whole wheat bread
whey protein shake (pro jym)
banana
animal pack vitamins

Break (1030am- 11am)
Big bowl of brown rice (sorry for no exact measurement, I just fill a large deep pudding bowl near full) with fresh cut chicken and salmon slices
banana

Dinner (130pm- 2pm)
big bowl of pasta, mixed in together with x2 tins of tuna
whey protein shake

Gym between 5pm/ 6pm for 1 hour and 30minutes
Whey shake on the walk home
animal pack vitamins

then my evening tea (often varies), followed by usn mousse

then I like to be in bed for 9pm, asleep by 10pm.


ADVICE AND HELP WILL BE MUCH APPECIATED :32 (20):


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 5, 2015)

OK, let's go step by step.

Step 1: give us your stats (height, weight, BF%, age). You might have given them in another thread but if you want us to help you you should make it easy by grouping the relevant info. Depending on your stats, the amount of cals you're consuming can be in deficit, maintenance or excess.

Step 2: give us accurate measurements of your food intake. "4 eggs" or "a pudding  bowl" don't mean anything. A jumbo egg is almost 50% bigger than a medium egg. A pudding bowl could be a decent amount just like it could be a pussy serving. Same goes with "slices", slices from what? From a 4oz chicken breast or from a 10oz one? Typically I don't bother eating any piece of meat under 9oz.

Step 3: This looks a lot like a sissy's diet. 3 meals and a shake won't bring you very far unless your meals are very substantial, and by substantial I mean not 4 eggs on toasts. As an example my current breakfast is 8 scrambled jumbo eggs with 5oz of cheese and I'm at maintenance, when I'm bulking I add 8 bacon strips and two serving of pancakes with PB and jam. You don't have to eat 8 times a day, the reason why most lifters eat more than 3 times a day is because it would be too hard to ingest all the daily cals in just 3 meals, but it's feasible. 

Came back to us with proper measures and macros, if you don't gain weight you're not eating enough, period.


----------



## bvs (Jul 5, 2015)

THIS is why you have no reason to be messing with steroids. With a proper diet you can easily put on some quality mass. But like lei said way more info is needed


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 5, 2015)

shakeyjake1991 said:


> Right my goal is to gain weight and put and size, so I've been told to put up my diet plan on here for you to guys to point me in the right direction!
> This is what I'll be eating from around 630am to 5pm (time from wake up to the time I finish work, Monday- Friday). My diet over the weekend varies as I often eat out, but I'm always careful what I eat.
> Here goes:
> 
> ...



It's all math brother.
How many cals do you burn every day, TDEE?
How many cals do you consume every day, tracking?
Are you at a deficit (loss) or surplus (bulk) every day?

Once you get that figured out you can eat really just about anything you can fit into your numbers.


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 5, 2015)

To put on mass, you need to eat waaaay more. Dude, look at your diet. The only thing you're eating after 2 pm is a protein shake and some mousse. And you wonder why you can't gain weight? Add at least 2 more full meals, if not 3, after 2 pm. If you're skinny and ripped and 24, like you say you are, you can go crazy bulking. Eat everything you can get you're hands on, dude. Get you're calories over 5000, stat.


----------



## Dex (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes, it is impossible to know how much you need to eat. It all depends on your body and how much you need to maintain (Michael Phelps was consuming over 12k daily and didn't gain). You should take a couple weeks to find your maintenance while doing your daily routine. Then, once you know what you need to stay the same weight, you can increase your daily calories by 500. If you don't track your calories correctly then it will be hard. You will have no idea why it is or isn't working. My maintenance is about 3k. I tracked all calories for 3 weeks to find that I stayed at 188lbs while consuming that amount.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 6, 2015)

Dex said:


> Yes, it is impossible to know how much you need to eat. It all depends on your body and how much you need to maintain (Michael Phelps was consuming over 12k daily and didn't gain). You should take a couple weeks to find your maintenance while doing your daily routine. Then, once you know what you need to stay the same weight, you can increase your daily calories by 500. If you don't track your calories correctly then it will be hard. You will have no idea why it is or isn't working. My maintenance is about 3k. I tracked all calories for 3 weeks to find that I stayed at 188lbs while consuming that amount.



Phelps also spent three to six hours per day in the pool each day and did dry land training for 4-5 days per week. That's why he could consume 12k per day and not gain. Most of us don't do that amount of exercise so we don't need that many cals, even bulking.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/30/us/michael-phelps-on-pmt/


----------



## HDH (Jul 6, 2015)

Skimmed through new posts last night and didn't see this. I can pretty much say the food intake isn't sufficient from the looks of it. I in no way want to put you down because you have taken the step to learn what you need to do. As far as I'm concerned, we will move forward on this and forget about what you used to do but I can't speak for everyone else. Get ready for your grocery bill to double because that's how it's done.

Hang in there man.

I've gotta hit the gym for a bit this morning for fasted cardio and I'm pretty hungry so I've got to be on my way.

After I get back and eat I'll post up the easiest way for you to figure out how many cals you will need to get things going. You'll probably be surprise at how many, most people starting off are. It is really simple stuff, you just have to know what to do.

It's gonna take some work outside the gym. That's when our bodies are growing. The training sessions just tear the muscle down and get it ready. What we do outside the gym will determine success or failure.

H


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Phelps also spent three to six hours per day in the pool each day and did dry land training for 4-5 days per week. That's why he could consume 12k per day and not gain. Most of us don't do that amount of exercise so we don't need that many cals, even bulking.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/07/30/us/michael-phelps-on-pmt/


I think you missed his point entirely. 

He is using the story to relate the concept of energy balance.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 6, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you missed his point entirely.
> 
> He is using the story to relate the concept of energy balance.



I guess so, Dex mentioned maintenance and calories but didn't mention energy balance once so I thought the amount of training he went through on a daily basis was worth noting.


----------



## Dex (Jul 6, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I guess so, Dex mentioned maintenance and calories but didn't mention energy balance once so I thought the amount of training he went through on a daily basis was worth noting.



Yes, sorry Trodizzle. I was saying that Phelps was training really hard and ate that amount to maintain, not that the OP should consume the same amount.


----------



## HDH (Jul 7, 2015)

Better late than never. Every time I got a chance to sit yesterday, I was called away.

The first thing we need to establish is your maintenance calories. Maintenance calories are the calories that will hold your current bodyweight.

Right now, you are running under maintenance because you are cutting up instead of maintaining weight or adding lbs.

Ideally, you want to go above maintenance cals at a rate of 1000 cals per day. It takes right around 500 cals a day to gain a lb, x2 would be 1000cals for a gain of 2lbs a week. You can adjust cals as you go so you don't gain excess fat along the way. I'm going to guess fat won't be a big issue for you as you have expressed you keep cutting up more and more. 

Now, people can weigh the same and have different maint cals because each person's metabolism and activities differ. The higher the metabolism and the more activity, the more cals burnt and the more you will need. I'm guessing from your posts that you either have a high metabolism, lots of activity or both.

To get a rough draft of maintenance cals, google "What are my maintenance calories?" and several sites should pop up. They are going to ask questions like age, weight, activity, training, work, etc...

Try to be as close as possible so you get the most accurate cals needed. You will want to stick to those cals for about three weeks and see what they do.

 If you are still losing say 1lb a week, you will want to add 500cals a day to = maint cals then add another 1000cals to bring it up to a 2lb gain a week.

If you are staying the same weight, add 1000cals for a 2lb weight gain per week.

If you are gaining 1lb a week, add 500cals for a total of 2lbs a week.

Following this will get you where you need to go. Keep protein high, around 1.25% per lb of weight. I run fats anywhere from 75g to 100g. The rest is carbs.

1g protein = 4cals

1g carbs = 4cals

1g fat = 9cals

One thing you have to remember is outside activity should stay the same so you burn the same cals each week, training, work or any outside activities.

This is going to seem like a lot of work to start. Tracking cals is a pain at first but becomes second nature. You will at least be able to see what it takes to make gains. Remember, if it was easy, everyone would be walking around big as hell and jacked.

I just write everything down in a notebook. There might be a few fellas willing to post an app or two that tracks cals for you which would be much easier.

If fat hasn't been a problem for you, and I have to watch how I put this, you can get a little sloppy on getting higher cal foods in you to make the cals every day.

I'm in no way an advocate of eat anything you want to bodybuild but people with higher metabolisms and very active can get away with more. With time, you will learn better things to eat with higher cals.

The gym is the easy part, the hardest part is going to be stuffing your face on a daily consistent basis. Don't worry though, you get used to it.

If you have any questions, post em up here. Goole one of the sites and lets see what you come up with for maintenance.

H


----------

